
Ask HN: Should I do anything when encountering a Craigslist apartment scammer? - macphisto178
Looking for apartments in LA. There are several postings by a guy named Dan; the places are clean and slightly cheaper than market rate. My gf and I applied for one of the places, sent in an application and got quickly approved. Red flags were obvious:<p>- could not come visit the place
- could not arrange a meeting as he is out of town on business
- phone number in the ad is dead
- the &quot;landlord&quot; email was some random name &quot;@landlord.com&quot;
- payment can be only sent via wire transfer direct into bank account (we asked about Paypal)
- sent another email under a fake email with a bogus application that no right-minded landlord would accept, and was accepted quickly<p>Here are a few listings though there are a bunch more:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;losangeles.craigslist.org&#x2F;wst&#x2F;sub&#x2F;5376701320.html<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;losangeles.craigslist.org&#x2F;wst&#x2F;sub&#x2F;5376720622.html<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;losangeles.craigslist.org&#x2F;wst&#x2F;sub&#x2F;5368761400.html<p>This being Craigslist, is there a point of &quot;reporting&quot; him? How would one even do that?
======
DrScump
You could try reporting to law enforcement; CL seems to take little interest
in avoiding or stopping fraud.

